# Watching the skies



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This was dove hunting, after a early morning duck hunt.
You can see why I call them best buddies.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Same with PIKE - on sit mark - he watches the sky - on ducks he always sees or hears them before me - this is a GIANT HELP !!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When hunting duck and out of season dove fly by, does PIKE look at them and then look at you. Cash always does, and I know what he is thinking. Why didn't you shoot?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - last month during the short Dove season (5days long) so many Doves flew over - PIKE started wimpering - pick up the decoys and 4 the next 3 days did Doves - I'm still wondering - Who controls Who ? LOL


----------

